# Stoeger Cougar accessories



## Drewdtf (Jun 19, 2009)

I recently bought a stoeger cougar 8000 in the .40 s&w and I was curious if most the beretta accessories were the same? as far a magazines and such anyone know?


----------



## Drewdtf (Jun 19, 2009)

Also what is a decent range round for this gun? Im new to .40's...


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

I have never tried a Stoeger .40 but a 8045 I had would feed everything. WWB was horribly inaccurate but if I remember Speer Lawman shot good. I use nothing but handloads anymore.

That is apples to oranges so you will have to try several brands and see for yourself.


----------



## Wasatch (May 26, 2008)

My Cougar .40 shoots WWB and Blazer brass equally well with good accuracy. The one round of Wolf steel case I fired stuck in the chamber so tight that I had to remove the barrel and knock the case out with a rod.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

if beefybeefyo doesnt respond, you might want to try PMing him, especially about the ammo question. I was considering a cougar as my first purchase, and he was incredibly helpful. i have no idea about the beretta mags though. i would imagine you would have to find old beretta cougar mags if anything (like you couldnt get a 92fs mags for the cougar)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Drewdtf said:


> I recently bought a stoeger cougar 8000 in the .40 s&w and I was curious if most the beretta accessories were the same? as far a magazines and such anyone know?


Yep, the magazines are the same. Stoeger uses the same machinery as Beretta did. Actually, the Stoeger ships with "Made in Italy" Beretta magazines (or atleast mine did). Both Stoeger and Beretta are owned by the same parent company. In fact, the Beretta website had an awesome deal on the 9mm magazines, but they are now out of them. If you can find them for your 8040, they are probably going to be pretty pricey ($40+). Good luck with your search. :smt023

https://www.berettausa.com/e2wItemM...k=2100000084:3100001318:3100001336:3100001457


----------



## Wasatch (May 26, 2008)

I got a couple of 10 round .40 cal. factory mags from Numrich for 17.35 ea. They still list them.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

As far as I know all accesories for a Beretta Cougar will work with the Stoeger.


----------

